# Celtics Considering Cheerleaders



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> With attendance sagging, the Boston Celtics are considering adding a cheerleading squad as part of a larger effort by the new owners to boost the team's entertainment value.
> 
> The team's owners plan to double the budget for fan frivolity, team business-development chief Rich Gotham said. Boston is the only NBA team without cheerleaders.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Great maybe one of them can grab 10 rebounds a game


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

if these guys think that cheerleaders are gonna boost attentence, then they are really have no clue what is going on


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lempbizkit</b>!
> if these guys think that cheerleaders are gonna boost attentence, then they are really have no clue what is going on


yes, winning games (or at least playing good or exciting basketball) is the primary factor in attendance.

but there is also a purpose of just letting people enjoy being at the game, make it an event, that may not necessarily relate to sports.

go to fenway. there are no cheerleaders, but it is definitely a festive mood, you know? for many people, going to fenway and watching the sox is the main event, not the sport of baseball itself.

boiled down, professional sports is just glamorized entertainment. paul pierce is our anna nicole smith.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The hell with cheerleaders. Let's get Diana Taurasi.

Seriously, if they get cheerleaders after all these years I want major league T&A (or beefcake if they have males on the squad)not some watered down stuff. I think every member of the team should be required to have his or her own Internet porn site, just like that girl from Toronto. In fact, they should hire her and make her the captain.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'd go to more Nets games if they had cheerleaders.

Uhm, no I won't... they do already and they stink.

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The Boston Celtics will turn to daredevil dunkers, not scantily clad dancers, to spice up home games this season.
> 
> Team executives had toyed with the idea of a dance squad, but opted to take a pass on the idea for this season at least, said Rich Gotham, executive vice president of sales and corporate development.
> 
> Instead, Celtics fans will be regaled with a dunk team of acrobatically inclined college students who will perform daring feats around the rim during breaks in the action. Tryouts - overseen, in part, by the team's dunk-happy mascot, ``Lucky'' - are under way, Gotham said.


http://business.bostonherald.com/businessNews/view.bg?articleid=42426


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> http://business.bostonherald.com/businessNews/view.bg?articleid=42426


That's great, instead of getting girls we now are getting guys...


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> That's great, instead of getting girls we now are getting guys...


Did our team move to San Francisco? (bad joke, poor taste :laugh: )


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Seriously, if they get cheerleaders after all these years I want major league T&A


Hahaha, classic. :yes:


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

that might drive people away.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> Great maybe one of them can grab 10 rebounds a game


:laugh:


----------



## BullsMVP05 (Jul 11, 2004)

LUVABULLS


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

mvp 05 gotta point y dont u guys trade paul pierce for like 4 of there luvabuls


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> The hell with cheerleaders. Let's get Diana Taurasi.
> 
> Seriously, if they get cheerleaders after all these years I want major league T&A (or beefcake if they have males on the squad)not some watered down stuff. I think every member of the team should be required to have his or her own Internet porn site, just like that girl from Toronto. In fact, they should hire her and make her the captain.


What's her name and/or url? :grinning:


----------

